# Illy decaf beans



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

On the recommendation of Guy at Decadent Coffee, I have bought a couple of time of the above. They come in at £13 delivered for 2 x 250 gms. Have just loaded up the Sage and am waiting for a friend to call. I have high hopes for these! Will report back


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, used the Sage for 19.6 seconds knowing it would knock out 23 to 24 gms......35 seconds for 44 grams and it was absolutely delicious in milk. Will try the americano version tomorrow


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh my


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Oh my


I am being deadly serious by the way. I know all about Illy, Lavazza and the like. Wether this is because it is decaf, I do not know but in milk I had one of the punchiest, nicest drinks I have had since going to decaf. This recommendation came from someone who is a coffee importer, and I simply had to try it....it is all about keeping your options open!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

You've read it all now folks! Don't be too quick to judge anything you haven't personally tried first hand.

You may be surprised...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If there are any locals, who want to try a shot, give me a nudge. Ok, I have only made 3 drinks so far, but I can see a tin of this being a permanent fixture!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I've experienced this first hand and I wouldn't want to explore further


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I understand your thoughts and I would agree wholeheartedly, until I tasted it. I accept my taste might not be the conventional but as stated, in milk I get that kick I love so much. Will it be my go to bean....unlikely but I will probably always have one there. It takes but 5 days or so to consume a tin.....ni visible cream but so what.......has been talked about many times before that cream is not king and some people stir it in anyway


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

If I'm in a strange town, time short & needing a coffee, the Illy sign on a coffeeshop frontage has always resulted in a good cuppa.


----------



## Hal.E.Lujah (Aug 19, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> I understand your thoughts and I would agree wholeheartedly, until I tasted it. I accept my taste might not be the conventional but as stated, in milk I get that kick I love so much. Will it be my go to bean....unlikely but I will probably always have one there. It takes but 5 days or so to consume a tin.....ni visible cream but so what.......has been talked about many times before that cream is not king and some people stir it in anyway


Have to give respect to someone going in with an open mind on *anything*. I'll be sure to get myself some of this, it's just the standard Illy decaf?

I have to say, decaf has come a long, long way. One of my favourite beans for the year ahead is a decaf. It's not a great stretch to imagine Illy got it right.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hal.E.Lujah said:


> Have to give respect to someone going in with an open mind on *anything*. I'll be sure to get myself some of this, it's just the standard Illy decaf?
> 
> I have to say, decaf has come a long, long way. One of my favourite beans for the year ahead is a decaf. It's not a great stretch to imagine Illy got it right.


Yep, it is the standard decaf in the green tin.....have had another couple in milk today and if you like coffee to taste of coffee.....you may be surprised! remember, this recommendation came from a coffee bean imported who is not associated with Illy


----------



## Hal.E.Lujah (Aug 19, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> Yep, it is the standard decaf in the green tin.....have had another couple in milk today and if you like coffee to taste of coffee.....you may be surprised! remember, this recommendation came from a coffee bean imported who is not associated with Illy


Ooo nice. Any idea what's in it? Just going to order some now.

If you're into decaf there's a few really great beans coming on to the market for roasters in Feb, so hopefully there'll be a surge in quality around then for most places.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

We made a hasty purchase from Amazon Prime delivered next day - 2 x 250g tins whilst we waited for the Brown Bottle decaf to season. Wasn't expecting much. Wow, wrong!! It was really, really good as a flat white, full bodied, smooth. Had the decaf grinder set for Rave sparking water and had to back off considerably - (just couldn't get that stuff to work for us). With the Illy I was getting over 40 seconds pour. This coffee will be on our regular order.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

lake_m said:


> We made a hasty purchase from Amazon Prime delivered next day - 2 x 250g tins whilst we waited for the Brown Bottle decaf to season. Wasn't expecting much. Wow, wrong!! It was really, really good as a flat white, full bodied, smooth. Had the decaf grinder set for Rave sparking water and had to back off considerably - (just couldn't get that stuff to work for us). With the Illy I was getting over 40 seconds pour. This coffee will be on our regular order.


I tried telling people! Good for you. This will not be for everyone but anyone who likes a coffee with a bit of a kick, mimicking Italian style coffee, will enjoy this


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

I had the pre-ground Illy decaf from David (@dfk41) and took it to work as cold brew, it got a good reception there and I liked it too. I din't find any strong notes of fruit, nut, chocolate etc (which is what you'd hope, so that it's not a taste that is disliked by anybody), just a well balanced, nice coffee that I'd be hard pressed to tell was decaf.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I used to buy Illy decaf when I got my first grinder. Can't say I anything bad to say about it, I might even be tempted to get another tin to see if herself likes it.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm tempted to try these, bought a grinder for decaf but never really stuck with it but worth another go as ive found drinking coffee in the afternoon/evening keeps me awake.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Her highness loves it!


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Gonna try this - I'm 90% decaf myself in americano or cappuccino so seems well suited.

If it means I can pop to the supermarket to get some beans it will be worth it.


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Are these Grani Deca ones that everyone is using? (https://www.amazon.co.uk/illy-Decaffeinated-Espresso-Coffee-Beans/dp/B001EQ5BPS/ref=sr_1_1_a_it?ie=UTF8&qid=1503561445&sr=8-1&keywords=Illy+decaf) - i ask because it seems that there is also an 'espresso' decaf illy beans that are available??

Has anyone found a supermarket that stocks these beans?

Thanks


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes those are the ones:good:


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

Opened a tin of Illy Decaf and made a shot with milk. I do get that it's a decent robust taste, and not a bad cup. But it's not as good as M&S House Decaf 04 which is good Columbian Arabica. That only comes in ground, but I grind it finer for espresso and that works fine. Plus at £3.50 it's half the price. Definitely my go-to supermarket decaf. I also got a packet of Lavazza at the same time as the Illy from Waitrose. Couldn't see any better decaf than those two in my local Waitrose, apart from the Peru which I haven't tried but read so-so reviews of. Anyone tried the Peru? I passed on the Taylors decaf which is pretty naff (Tesco does that as well). No - it's M&S all the way here.


----------

